# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  What is the maximum rafter spacing for a patio roof?

## bigGayAl

I am doing some repairs on my patio roof and noticed that the rafters are a lot further apart than other roofs I have seen.
They are 180 cm apart. I had a look at some timber span tables and they only list rafter spacings of 600 and 900mm. 
Should I be worried about the structural integrity of this roof? 
Rafters appear to be pine (140x45). I have attached a drawing.   
Thanks 
Al

----------

